# Oris 65 vs Squale



## Dreams

Hi everyone, I am looking for a retro diver and narrowed it down to these two brands (and the oris watch model itself) however I am open to suggestions! I have heard the Oris 65 execution is underwhelming on the movement and bezel, is this true? Is it worth the price tag? I love the design however am not satisfied paying serious money on a watch when there is an alternative half the price without so many clear errors. Which brings me to the squale, how does it wear? Can you dress it up? Just looking for some peoples experiences and perceptions


----------



## sticky

I’ll state upfront that I’m a real Oris nut but I would go for the 65 over the Squale anytime. Wave the blue/silver 60 Atmos Squalematic under my nose and I might be tempted but anything less go for the Oris.


----------



## Neognosis

I cannot comment on the squale, as i dont own one, and have absolutely no desire for one at all. Even the name makes me feel ill. 

I do have a 65, and its my favorite watch and worth every penny to me. 

One thing i like about Oris is that they don’t get mistaken for any other watch. At least by folks who know a little about watches.


----------



## MR028

Oris is a brand renowned for its excelllence, and affordability. It is independent with a heritage going back over 110 years. I can't comment on Squale other than to say I've never heard of them before reading this post. Looking at their designs however, they appear quite derivative of other brands.


----------



## commanche

Whats wrong with the movement of 65? Mine is running fantastic at +2.3 secs/day


----------



## enraged4

Both are good movements, IfI had to choose I’d go with the Oris everytime. Not saying Squale doesn’t make good movements but the the fit and finish on the Oris is superb,


----------



## Neognosis

commanche said:


> Whats wrong with the movement of 65? Mine is running fantastic at +2.3 secs/day


mine is around the same


----------



## camb66

The Oris is a sensational watch and critically acclaimed by just about everyone who has ever reviewed it. There is a fair distance between a Squale and a 65 in my opinion.If you want people to tell you that you would be crazy getting the 65 over the Squale, you are probably on the wrong forum. BTW, my 65 keeps outstanding time and the bezel is very cool.


----------



## yankeexpress

Dreams said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking for a retro diver and narrowed it down to these two brands (and the oris watch model itself) however I am open to suggestions! I have heard the Oris 65 execution is underwhelming on the movement and bezel, is this true? Is it worth the price tag? I love the design however am not satisfied paying serious money on a watch when there is an alternative half the price without so many clear errors. Which brings me to the squale, how does it wear? Can you dress it up? Just looking for some peoples experiences and perceptions


Which Squale are we talkin' 'bout?

Have 2 Squale and 3 Oris.




























Buy the watch that speaks to you. They are both excellent Swiss brands


----------



## Dreams

Thank you for the responses! One of the reviews I watched stated that Oris' quality control for the watch allowed from -5 to +20 seconds a day, which was concerning as my Orient gets about +4. I guess I am not surprised with the overwhelming support for the 65 it does look absolutely magnificent and if the quality can be vouched for it really makes me want to save for it. One quesion though, does the bezel have lots of play?


----------



## Dreams

@Yankee a light blue squale probably something like the squalematic 60 atmos or the professional 1521 026


----------



## commanche

Dreams said:


> Thank you for the responses! One of the reviews I watched stated that Oris' quality control for the watch allowed from -5 to +20 seconds a day, which was concerning as my Orient gets about +4. I guess I am not surprised with the overwhelming support for the 65 it does look absolutely magnificent and if the quality can be vouched for it really makes me want to save for it. One quesion though, does the bezel have lots of play?


Mine has a bit to be honest. But totally negligible. its a keeper for me


----------



## City74

I would choose the Oris. The Squale, while a nice watch could easily be mistaken for other watches. What I’m saying is it doesn’t have its own identity. The Oris on the other hand screams personality. To me that alone would make me buy the Oris, plus it’s just a nicer watch in person


----------



## JohnM67

Oris all the way.


----------



## Neognosis

My 65 bezel has a small amount if play.

however, it is so amall that i had to take it off and check to make sure after reading your question


----------



## Dreams

A little bit of play is very managable in my opinion. Thank you everyone for your responses, I decided to go ahead and save for it! Looks way too nice to pass up for anyone who likes dive watches


----------



## David SquaGly

I had a Squale 20 Atmos and although a nice watch the quality was just a little meh. I flipped it after wearing it very infrequently and am now awaiting my Sixty Five Silver Dial from the US. I would try Squale 50 ATMOS perhaps but think there are so many better brands out there now.


----------



## Neognosis

> am now awaiting my Sixty Five Silver Dial from the US.


Please post pictures when you acquire it.

The marketing pics make it look fantastic.....


----------



## K1M_I

I think that 50 and 60 atmos have quite a lot of character and identity. Haven't owned a Oris, but been tempted many times, I think both are great watches!


----------



## dbleoh7

I vote Oris just because of brand reputation. I own the Oris 65 40mm in black and it's a great watch. The bezel has very little play and it is very accurate. Mine runs roughly +3 seconds/day. Also, I might add that the watch I have looks spectacular on a vintage looking leather strap. I only wear mine on the leather. You could probably pick up a used one around $900 and since the watch is newish you wouldn't have to worry about getting it serviced in the near future.


----------



## JohnnyKarate

No competition. Oris.


----------



## Puckbw11

I had a squale but had terrible QC issues. Oris all the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

You will be very happy with the bracelet on an Oris if you choose it. It is so comfortable.


----------



## Neognosis

Brey17 said:


> You will be very happy with the bracelet on an Oris if you choose it. It is so comfortable.


I confirm!


----------



## JohnM67

Oris all the way.


----------



## rfortson

I have no experience with Squale, but I can say the Divers 65 is a lovely watch and well made.

If you're looking for similar style, you might want to look at the Zodiac Sea Wolf 53. Probably not quite at the Oris level, but still a nice watch for the money with a nice vintage vibe. I love the jubilee bracelet.

Here's a comparison I did earlier this summer.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

I just sold my Squale 1521 and replaced it with an Oris 65. Don’t get me wrong - I love the 1521 and will hopefully own another one someday. But the Oris wins, hands down, even taking into account the extra cost.


----------



## Kopite44

Definitely the Oris.


----------



## Urs Haenggi

You’d probably be better served asking this in the dive forum. You’re obviously going to get an overwhelmingly positive Oris response here. There’s an incredible diving history behind Squale that isn’t as well known in the states. 

I know dive watches are redundant, but if I was going to actually dive with one of these two brands, I’d have a Squale 1521 on my wrist. Oh, full disclosure, I just ordered one on a Tropic strap. So, you know, grain of salt...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

There is no contest here, the Oris 65 is the best option! The squale is like all other divers submariner like... 


Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## tonester99

Oris for me. The dial design is more unique.


----------



## Caso

The Oris 65 Deauville remains one of my favorites! It's perfect at the beach, of course, but it looks just as good in the snow, or at work honestly. This past few months, it's kept time at close to +2/day! Far beyond my expectations.

Interestingly, I get more compliments on the rubber strap than I do for any other watch or strap. And typically no one even really notices my watches (it is truly a little obsession for me alone!).

Plus Oris' history is very interesting, which for me is also important in my watches!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss

Also a former Diver's '65 owner. I really liked the watch and only sold it to try new things as I was just getting into watches. My only real compliant was I wasn't really impressed with the power reserve. It kind of sucked, and I bought my watch from Topper, a reputable AD with a solid reputation.


----------



## iceman767

Oris for me every day. I own the diver 65 and it's one of my best watches. 
Bearing in mind I also own a Rolex Submariner, a ginault ocean rover, and an iwc. 
The Oris diver 65 42mm wears better than my other watches.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

I would buy the Oris for several reasons: 
1) Terrific brand history and reputation as a solid watchmaker
2) The fact that TGV supports Squale


----------



## Henry Horology

Buy them both and flip the one you don't like, you can get a good buy on either and get out of them just fine and quickly


----------



## Michael Day

Oris is a superior watch on all counts. But get the one you like more. Otherwise you will end up flipping it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DiverBob

Squale for me as I am not too keen on the black bezel on the Oris. Also. the Oris at just 100m WR is in my opinion not much of a "diver."


----------



## Puckbw11

UofRSpider said:


> I would buy the Oris for several reasons:
> 1) Terrific brand history and reputation as a solid watchmaker
> 2) The fact that TGV supports Squale


All the likes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

DiverBob said:


> Squale for me as I am not too keen on the black bezel on the Oris. Also. the Oris at just 100m WR is in my opinion not much of a "diver."


I find this argument to be irrelevant.

most recreational divers will never go deeper than 130 FEET.

The RECORD for deepest open circuit scuba dive is 333 meters. If you are diving past 100 meters today, you are not relying on a mechanical wristwatch for timing.

Unless having a deep depth rating is important to you for a reason other than practicality, anything over 100 meters might as well be a million, because my watch is never going deeper than 130 FEET, unless it falls off me.


----------



## DiverBob

Neognosis said:


> I find this argument to be irrelevant.
> 
> most recreational divers will never go deeper than 130 FEET.
> 
> The RECORD for deepest open circuit scuba dive is 333 meters. If you are diving past 100 meters today, you are not relying on a mechanical wristwatch for timing.
> 
> Unless having a deep depth rating is important to you for a reason other than practicality, anything over 100 meters might as well be a million, because my watch is never going deeper than 130 FEET, unless it falls off me.


 To me the term "diver" implies at the very least 200m WR.

"And just like that, that little watch was known as the Snorkler... ~ Gump


----------



## Neognosis

Why?


----------



## kplam

Actually ISO 6425, which designates a watch as a "Diver", only requires 100m for water resistance (in addition to other requirements aside from WR).



DiverBob said:


> To me the term "diver" implies at the very least 200m WR.
> 
> "And just like that, that little watch was known as the Snorkler... ~ Gump


----------



## DiverBob

kplam said:


> Actually ISO 6425, which designates a watch as a "Diver", only requires 100m for water resistance (in addition to other requirements aside from WR).


Indeed, however I won't go beyond a few feet with any 100m Snorkler. Had a few experiences with "100m" divers and learned it was best to keep them dry.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

DiverBob said:


> To me the term "diver" implies at the very least 200m WR.
> 
> "And just like that, that little watch was known as the Snorkler... ~ Gump


Diver is ISO rated to 100m. The manufacturer needs to ensure that they can withstand 25% more than stamped. A "diver" that becomes ticketed can diver to 40m. The whole thing is just marketing. The original divers that came out in the late 50s and 60's were all 100m. Technology means we can create much more and do "because we can" but evolution has not kept up. Anyone saying that at least 200m is required is really just showing a lack of understanding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DiverBob

Michael Day said:


> Diver is ISO rated to 100m. The manufacturer needs to ensure that they can withstand 25% more than stamped. A "diver" that becomes ticketed can diver to 40m. The whole thing is just marketing. The original divers that came out in the late 50s and 60's were all 100m. Technology means we can create much more and do "because we can" but evolution has not kept up. Anyone saying that at least 200m is required is really just showing a lack of understanding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nope. I have had two "100m" divers come home with water inside after a day on the beach. 200m or better for me.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

WR aside, this Oris looks blah to me. Squale all day. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

1- Anecdotes don’t supersede the facts. 

2- If a 100m rated diver failed at only a few feet, so can a 200m diver.

Regardless, you can, of course, choose your watches based on whatever you want.


----------



## Michael Day

DiverBob said:


> Nope. I have had two "100m" divers come home with water inside after a day on the beach. 200m or better for me.
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


There will always be exceptions, but these generally tend to be more the maker's issue than anything else. With a reliable brand that has been in the game for over a century I'd like to see some data on that! Otherwise you'd be saying if Submariners were still 100 as they were when they came out, you wouldn't trust them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kplam

The Squale doesn't seem to be doing it for you either?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-$725-00-~~~~~-squale-1521-50-atmos-automatic-~~~~~-4604919.html



DiverBob said:


> WR aside, this Oris looks blah to me. Squale all day.
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

kplam said:


> The Squale doesn't seem to be doing it for you either?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-$725-00-~~~~~-squale-1521-50-atmos-automatic-~~~~~-4604919.html


Oh my. Now that doesn't do ones credibility any good at all. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brey17

iceman767 said:


> Oris for me every day. I own the diver 65 and it's one of my best watches.
> Bearing in mind I also own a Rolex Submariner, a ginault ocean rover, and an iwc.
> The Oris diver 65 42mm wears better than my other watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Does your Oris wear better than your OR? I have the 40mm Deauville and am considering an OR, but swapping out the Mercedes hand.


----------



## iceman767

The Oris in question here is the 42mm, whilst the Or is a 40mm.
Given the fact these are tool watches I feel the Oris wears better on my 7.5inch wrist.

The OR at 40mm is a classic size watch and wears equally well.
Bearing in mind this is largely subjective with no exact science to it.

I'm waiting on the arrival of the Oris riveted bracelet and I might feel different. 
Watch this space.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

kplam said:


> The Squale doesn't seem to be doing it for you either?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-$725-00-~~~~~-squale-1521-50-atmos-automatic-~~~~~-4604919.html


Don't mean to be the insensitive guy here, nor do I wish to violate any "safe spaces," I was just stating my opinion. I do see that this IS the Oris forum. A little tidbit for ya, the sale you reference was a preemptive move based in anticipation of my purchasing a blue dialed 1521 off a buddy. Take note, that ad has not been "bumped" in over a week and as a few of my recent posts would indicate. I have been rockin my Squale "Keeper" all week long. :-!


----------



## Joved

Neognosis said:


> 1- Anecdotes don't supersede the facts.
> 
> 2- If a 100m rated diver failed at only a few feet, so can a 200m diver.
> 
> Regardless, you can, of course, choose your watches based on whatever you want.


3 - There are plenty dedicated dive computers that are rated "only" 100m-150m so are those also susceptible to leakage in only few feet of water?


----------



## DiverBob

Michael Day said:


> There will always be exceptions, but these generally tend to be more the maker's issue than anything else. With a reliable brand that has been in the game for over a century I'd like to see some data on that! Otherwise you'd be saying if Submariners were still 100 as they were when they came out, you wouldn't trust them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's not about "trust..." It's about not "settling" for 100m rating on a $1000 diver's watch in the same way I would not care much for a Porsche 911 with 130HP. :rodekaart

Anyhow, I want this to be a safe space for Oris 65 owners.|> Have a wonderful day and stay close to the shore!


----------



## Joved

DiverBob said:


> Anyhow, I want this to be a safe space for Oris 65 owners.|> Have a wonderful day and stay close to the shore!


Don't you mean "close to the surface"?


----------



## DiverBob

Joved said:


> Don't you mean "close to the surface"?


Either works in the end


----------



## Neognosis

To go above 100m, (which is deeper than I will ever dive, and deeper than any recreational diver will likely go), the case would have to change.

We don't want the case to change. 


Your comments have been a good contribution to this thread. All except the repeated "safe space" comment. That makes you sound like a troll. I don't know if this is your intent, so I'm letting you know how that's coming across.


Your username would indicate that you are a diver, so could we assume that you are familiar with high-pressure nervous syndrome?

I don't scuba dive, but in researching information for this thread, I've read a lot about very bad things that happen to the human body below 100 meters, unless the diver has specialized equipment and training.

So, again, of course you can say that you won't buy any diver that is not rated for 200m or above, and that's understandable, like your Porsche analogy. (which would be more apt if having a more powerful engine in the car necessitated changing the car's form factor, but...)


I think so many take issue with the idea that 100m doesn't qualify a watch as a "diver," when most people who dive aren't qualified to go below 1/2 that.


----------



## Dark Overlord

1st I apologize for not reading every response, just in case I missed something.

Both make great watches. I own one of each, a 60 atmos Squale and the Aquis small seconds Oris. Both are just great and it's very hard for me to choose between the 2. 

But across the line, Oris is much more consistent. Very few Oris watches if any disappoint. If its a 50 or 60 atmos Squale I'd say try to wear one so you can make the most informed choice. If its anything else, I'd say Oris.


----------



## Chris Hughes

Interesting thread. I’ve been looking at the 65 as well. It’s a very cool watch.

In regard to Squale, it’s an independent, family owned business (one that changed hands from one family to another) that’s been in business since the 1950s. Their dive watch cases were revolutionary and pre-date the Submariner. Blancpain used a Squale case for the Fifty Fathoms. One of the most iconic and copied divers of all time. DOXA used their cases for a while too. The brand has genuine credibility and relatively unbroken history. They don’t make movements, but have a long standing relationship with ETA. 

I recently got that blue and silver 60 Atmos that was referenced earlier. It’s a very finely finished and substantial feeling watch. It packs an elaboré grade 2824-2 and it’s about +3 seconds per day. I really have nothing bad to say about the watch. It has great wrist presence, massive history, a solid movement and a really well finished case.

I’m just adding this as additional information. I don’t have a dog in the race between Squale and Oris. They’re very different companies that make very different watches. Oris has, in my opinion, a massive advantage over Squale simply due to the many horoligicaly interesting in-house movements/variations they’ve been developing. Squale will never have an in-house. 

Both are great in their own ways. I hope to add an Oris to my collection soon.


----------



## mkawakami

Neognosis said:


> I cannot comment on the squale, as i dont own one, and have absolutely no desire for one at all. Even the name makes me feel ill.
> 
> I do have a 65, and its my favorite watch and worth every penny to me.
> 
> One thing i like about Oris is that they don't get mistaken for any other watch. At least by folks who know a little about watches.


Even the name makes you ill? *****, it's just a watch. You make it sound like Squale slept with your wife or something.

OP, I was in the market for the Diver 65, but the design of the 40mm version was a little too weird for me. The 42mm variant with the blue dial was absolutely gorgeous, and I was very close to pulling the trigger. However it was a little too big at 42mm, the lug to lug fell too long, the bracelet/clasp felt too light, and the bracelet tapered too much. I got the Ginault instead; mainly due to the quality of the bracelet and clasp.

I also own a Squale 1521 (50 atmos). I bought that for two reasons: 1) Because I love the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms with the same case, and 2) Because of the very comfortable case. It's effectively a 40mm case, and it's really helped by having the crown at 4 o'clock.

In my opinion, the Oris is MUCH better finished than the Squale. The dial, hands, and bezel are all a clear step up. In fact Oris makes nothing but very well executed watches at great prices. If execution is your primary issue, then I think you will be much happier with the Oris.

However I bought the Squale but not the Oris. For me execution was one factor of many, but it was not enough to get me to buy an Oris at this time.


----------



## City74

I have owned both. They are very nice watches each in their own way. The Oris has great finish and a nice vintage appeal and the Squale is a time honored design. I would say that the Oris is a touch over the Squale in finishing but not that great of a difference. The Squale feels more substantial on while the 65 is a svelte diver. You really can’t go wrong with either. I would simply say buy which you like the look of best because they basically are a draw


----------



## Neognosis

mkawakami said:


> Even the name makes you ill? *****, it's just a watch. You make it sound like Squale slept with your wife or something.
> 
> .


Yup. Absolutely hate the name. I know it's italian for shark, or something like that, but the "sqaw" and "Lay" sounds on their own are unpleasant to my ear, and together they sound horrible to me.

I hate the name so much, I would pass on a free watch, just so that I would not have to look at my wrist and see it.

I feel the same about Parnis. I can't see that without thinking about this:


----------



## Pazzo

Neognosis said:


> Yup. Absolutely hate the name. I know it's italian for shark, or something like that, but the "sqaw" and "Lay" sounds on their own are unpleasant to my ear, and together they sound horrible to me. .......


You would pronounce Squale more like Skwa-le rather than what you're thinking it sounds like.


----------



## Neognosis

Not really any better, to my ears. Sorry.

Excuse my spelling.im typing this with one hand. With my other, im playing with my parnis.

there is a scene in rocky 4 that ruined the rolex name for me, too. Pauley throws a rolex watch down on the floor, that rocky had given him, amd calls it a “stinking ex lax watch.” I cant see rolex without thinking ex lax


----------



## Pazzo

Neognosis said:


> .... I cant see rolex without thinking ex lax


Oh! I can ''see'' now what's wrong....


----------



## DiverBob

kplam said:


> The Squale doesn't seem to be doing it for you either?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-$725-00-~~~~~-squale-1521-50-atmos-automatic-~~~~~-4604919.html


Squale season 2.0 









😎🤙🙌


----------

